# Nostalgia is Good Medicine.     Sad or lonely,try a dose of nostalgia.



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2014)

*Nostalgia promotes psychological well-being*
When people wax nostalgic, they become happier. For example, in the laboratory, when people are asked to reflect on experiences, objects, or songs from the past that they are nostalgic about, positive mood increases. This makes sense because when we analyze the content of people's nostalgic episodes we find that they are mostly positive. It is true that nostalgia can be bittersweet (happiness with a tinge of sadness). However, the net result is positive. Nostalgia simply makes people happy.

http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/death-love-sex-magic/200908/nostalgia-is-good-medicine


----------



## Fern (Jun 18, 2014)

that's if you can get someone to listen.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

Fern said:


> that's if you can get someone to listen.


I think the idea Fern, is that it can be beneficial to you...it is to be self-applied.  Just our thinking about a good day in our past can be good medicine.


----------



## Ina (Jun 20, 2014)

Nostalgia means different things to every. Some people think it is just a thing that happens to older peoples. Many individuals will change the subject, others will all of the sudden find reasons that they must leave. But when I talk of, or just have a memory of my sons, it makes me feel as if they aren't far from me, and I can capture the feeling of there love for me.
So nostalgia is not just for stuff or movies.  And yes I do believe it can help our health.:yes:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks Ina, I agree with you!


----------



## Kaya (Jun 25, 2014)

We have each other to wax nostalgic. We are all Golden Girls and Guys.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2014)

Waxing nostalgic.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm in the minority I guess ...  for me, a little nostalgia goes a long way.  Too much, and it brings me down.


----------



## Mollie (Jun 26, 2014)

It is amazing, as we all know, a smell, a sound, or even a word can trigger us back to younger days. 
I had some times in my life I would rather not revisit, yet looking back at so much can bring me a smile, and lasts a long time.


----------

